# Please tell me this site isnt full of snobs.



## CazMaz (Aug 25, 2013)

So far 26 views on a thread i posted asking for help with my Max and not a single reply to my concerns. Anyone out there willing to give me some pearls of wisdom for my specific questions? im desperate and cant seem to find the answers i need.
Anyone out there?
I am not a trainer, or a gal that requires my animals all to have a list as long as my arm of tricks they can do. i am just a loving pet owner hoping i dont have to get rid of a sweet boy that i JUST got after wanting a GSD for ages.
Anyone willing to help please add or messege me for details.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

There are plenty of snobs, but a link to the thread in question might helpful.

Keep in mind: most people work for a living and or don't have jobs that allow them to lurk on forums all hours of the day. So the person with your answer might not be around for a while. Be patient and somebody will be by. 

Or the mods will lock your thread after asking you a question. Because they think that's funny.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I did not have any good advice to give. 

But please remember, this site is mainly occupied by people in the US. It's not e even 9 am yet on our east coast. 

Give people a chance to wake up. I am sure someone will be able to help, as soon as they have had their morning coffee. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You only posted you question an hour an a half ago! Most people on these boards haven't had a chance to see it. Accusing strangers of being "snobby" for not answering you fast enough is definitely _not _a good strategy to get them to help you. Please remember you are most likely 5 hours ahead of the latest timezone in the U.S./Canada. You are 8 hours ahead of many people who post here.

Your "can my GSD be saved?" thread went up at 6:25AM Central time/7:25 Eastern time in the US today. That's 5:25am Mountain, and 4:25am Pacific time in the US and Canada. 

A lot of the members who might be able to help you are asleep, walking their dogs, or at church on a Sunday. Be patient. If you look back at the way many threads evolve, it often is over several days, not minutes or even hours.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

OH, GIVE ME A BREAK ... you posted your messages TODAY ...
the 1st at 6:25 AM EDT
the 2nd at 6:59 AM EDT
the 3rd at 7:04 AM EDT
And this one at 7:49 AM EDT
That's 1 hour and 24 minutes between these four posts!!!
TO ANSWER YOUR RUDE QUESTION ... NO, THIS SITE IS NOT FULL OF SNOBS!!! It's full of very helpful people who take the time to answer questions or make suggestions when they know the answers!!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with the others, I just woke up a few minutes ago at 9 AM after being out late last night. Give people time to wake up

PS In case it isn't obvious, calling people snobs is pretty detrimental towards getting help. In the future I would advise avoiding name calling if you want help, not everyone has thick skin or is willing to overlook 

I'll go look for your thread and will help if I can


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Threads like this are going to put people off from wanting to read any others. It's 9:00 AM EST, for crying out loud. The vast majority of users are in the US, and most of us don't sit up all night refreshing for new threads. Many people will read a thread, but if they don't have advice to give or know how to help, move on.

I get that you're scared/anxious. Give it a couple hours, the board will pick up in traffic.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Time difference a bit of an oversight is all.......think she was just a little worried about her pooch


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's absolutely nothing wrong with being a snob. being a snob
is a sign of strength. lift your head and your attitude and you can
be a snob.


----------



## Guzzo (Aug 22, 2013)

CazMaz said:


> So far 26 views on a thread i posted asking for help with my Max and not a single reply to my concerns. Anyone out there willing to give me some pearls of wisdom for my specific questions? im desperate and cant seem to find the answers i need.
> Anyone out there?
> I am not a trainer, or a gal that requires my animals all to have a list as long as my arm of tricks they can do. i am just a loving pet owner hoping i dont have to get rid of a sweet boy that i JUST got after wanting a GSD for ages.
> Anyone willing to help please add or messege me for details.



Time Difference as said, Everyone here cares about animals, And Will Help. just give it some time. We all Wait Our turns, I thought that when I joined.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Aside from time difference, keep in mind that not everyone opening the thread may be able to help.
I open lots of threads, but if I can think of nothing to add I simply leave them be.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

How rude of you to immediately assume people are snobs. You must not know how forums work. A forum is a message board. It is not an immediate conversation like an instant message or a real life conversation. We do not get little alerts to wake us up at 5am to tell us someone posted and needs help. A forum is designed for people to answer posts at their leisure. A forum is also filled with people who have varying degrees of experience, so many won't have any advice to give you, which is why your thread had 26 views and no posts. Don't expect to see any posts until your thread has at least 60 views.

If you are actually desperate and want immediate advice, then contact a trainer. You are incorrect to assume your problems are a priority to strangers on the internet.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I dont always get answers---and usually chalk it up to the fact that I was lazy and didn't do a search on the forum FIRST...when I do a search I can find an answer, and if it doesn't apply or there is something different to my question I will edit and say "I found this answer________ however, my case is different because_____" and never title a thread "Help" only...make the title a short SHORT synopsis of the question.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Why, yes, it is.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Sunflowers.... 

Bring a dose of patience and a thick skin and you'll get along just fine.

OP If you dish it out like you did with this thread then be prepared to take it.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Pardon me...anyone have any of that gray poopon stuff for a samach?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop it. there's nothing wrong with being a snob. if you can't be
one it's not the dog's fault.



Syaoransbear said:


> How rude of you to immediately assume people are snobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Well, at least now you know how to write a post that gets people's attention!  I didn't see your other threads.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

What is the opposite of snob?

Impatient perhaps.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

MadLab said:


> What is the opposite of snob?


Unaffected. Unpretentious.
Sheilah


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Why, yes, it is.


Teehee!



Sunflowers said:


>


Lolol!

OP: This is a global forum made up of people of all degrees of experience with GSDs, we are not all professional consultants... You might be grateful those 26 people didn't respond. Odds are they didn't have any good advice to give. I for one, have learned not to chime in on training questions beyond the most basic that I've been through, or recommending some treats sometimes 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

CazMaz said:


> So far 26 views on a thread i posted asking for help with my Max and not a single reply to my concerns. Anyone out there willing to give me some pearls of wisdom for my specific questions? im desperate and cant seem to find the answers i need.
> Anyone out there?
> I am not a trainer, or a gal that requires my animals all to have a list as long as my arm of tricks they can do. i am just a loving pet owner hoping i dont have to get rid of a sweet boy that i JUST got after wanting a GSD for ages.
> Anyone willing to help please add or messege me for details.


I was one of the 26. I didn't say anything because I didn't have any answers for you. It was way above my experience level.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I am a "snob" because I've been OUTDOORS spending time with my dogs/GSD for the past several hours not immediately responding to every thread on the Internet...


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I guess I am a "snob" because I've been OUTDOORS spending time with my dogs/GSD for the past several hours not immediately responding to every thread on the Internet...


Yep! I posted a question and waited. Meanwhile, I had some responses I answered to initially. Then some others came. I didn't respond til today - 4 days later because I was working and playing and training with my girl!

I must be a prude. lol :wild:


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Honestly, I saw the thread, but it sounded like you were considering putting the dog down and I didn't want to read it. I'm having to deal with my own 9 month old GSD injury and I really didn't want to read anything sad. Maybe that makes me a snob. I've been called worse. 

I did read it...just now.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

You can get a lot of help here. When I don't get responses I bump my own thread. Weekends aren't as busy and I just got on the forum this morning to check on a thread and didn't look at any new ones. Also I have no training experience. I do know what it feels like when you need quick answers to a post. Its important to realize the time difference across the forum. BTW I just read your thread re Max.. sending lots of ppositve thoughts and hopes to you.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey! I just met you, and this is crazy... but I already judge you. So a snob, me? Maybe. :happyboogie:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: Snobs we may be...but we have a great sense of humor!



Sunflowers said:


>


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

There is not as much activity on the forum on weekends and nice days, where most of us are outside like Lies said doing stuff with our dogs or just enjoying life

Sorry I didnt have my laptop with me but if I did, I'm sure my buzzer would go off that there was a new post here that needed immediate attention


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

Of COURSE I'm a snob! Haven't you seen Griz's diamond encrusted collar and jeweled food bowls? 

Goodness daaaaaaawling, whatever were you thinking?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I left the house at 9 am and I just got home an hour or two ago. 
Personally I usually check the forums in the evenings or at night so the only time I'm responding in the "morning" is if it's 2 am or something.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

marbury said:


> Hey! I just met you, and this is crazy... but I already judge you. So a snob, me? Maybe. :happyboogie:


Omg. LOL!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

marbury said:


> Hey! I just met you, and this is crazy... but I already judge you. So a snob, me? Maybe. :happyboogie:


LOL! I couldn't resist.... that was hilarious! Thanks for the laugh...


Btw, OP.... You catch more flies with honey than you do with vinegar. I personally was busy this weekend with life, only hopped on for a few minutes at a time.... I didn't see your thread. However, after this, I have no interest in helping.

Next time, I would suggest posting your thread, be kind, and after a day of no answers.... bump it up yourself (just reply to your thread with "bump" and it moves it up to the top of the list). 

This is a free forum.... we don't get paid, we don't work for anyone here, and most come here on our own spare moments away from our own daily lives.... meaning we have jobs, families, pets, homes, problems of our own.. etc. When we give suggestions, or hand out our own knowledge... we are doing a very kind favor, as that usually comes at a cost these days. With all the knowledge and experience that is wrapped up in this one forum, I'd really really revisit that attitude and reconsider how you talk to us before asking for FREE advice, time, and education. You're not paying us.... you're asking a favor.... would you walk up to someone and ask that them way in person?

Also.. I'm in the US, like most of the members on here.... I was sleeping when you posted that. Excuse me for trying to get 4-5hrs of rest before starting my hectic Sunday.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry I couldn't respond. I was in my cottage in the rolling hills of Tuscany, Italy. I just flew back on my private jet made of diamonds. I just finished my caviar, so now I am able to respond. To answer your question, yes... we are snobs  

Alright, but really guys. I am sure this person did not know we were all sleeping, or anything like that. I am sure it can get annoying if you get no responses for awhile. The OP did not react the way she/he should have, but we should cut him/her some slack. She just joined, and we should be showing her nothing but kindness.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Well heck, excuse me for sleeping! or was I awake? shoot. I just cant remember. I was probably too busy telling my kids to clean their rooms or take out the trash or playing with my dogs.... you know, living the life. If not being here at your beck and call to respond to a thread I probably have no advice for makes me a snob, HAHAHAHAHA!!! I've been called much worse. Make me cry and THEN I'll see about taking the time to look for your thread and responding out of guilt. Oh wait. After this one? Nope, nevermind, I sure wont. Whoopsie! My snob is showing.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I am so sorry I couldn't respond. I was in my cottage in the rolling hills of Tuscany, Italy. I just flew back on my private jet made of diamonds. I just finished my caviar, so now I am able to respond. To answer your question, yes... we are snobs
> 
> Alright, but really guys. I am sure this person did not know we were all sleeping, or anything like that. I am sure it can get annoying if you get no responses for awhile. The OP did not react the way she/he should have, but we should cut him/her some slack. She just joined, and *we should be showing her nothing but kindness*.


 
that's cute.... After her basic introduction being to call us all snobs? Yeah, not likely to get much help after that one.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess I worded it wrong. Of course be mad, but a lot of the rude and sarcastic things aren't necessary. She was wrong, and should not have called us all snobs, but we shouldn't respond with such negative, and rude things.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I guess I worded it wrong. Of course be mad, but a lot of the rude and sarcastic things aren't necessary. She was wrong, and should not have called us all snobs, but we shouldn't respond with such negative, and rude things.


 
its not negative or rude. It's dark humor. It's making light of the situation.

You haven't seen negative or rude until you come onto the forum and talk about wanting to breed your extremely poor bred fearful nervy dog to another dog with NO knowledge of any of it. THEN you'll see negative and rude.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well. Tonight we seem to be snobby sheep with dark-humored attitudes  Must be something in the air lol!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Well. Tonight we seem to be snobby sheep with dark-humored attitudes  Must be something in the air lol!!!


 
Dunno but I think I like this air... :wild:


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> its not negative or rude. It's dark humor. It's making light of the situation.
> 
> You haven't seen negative or rude until you come onto the forum and talk about wanting to breed your extremely poor bred fearful nervy dog to another dog with NO knowledge of any of it. THEN you'll see negative and rude.


I you using the words you and your meaning in general. Or meaning me??? If you mean me, then that was very rude. How do you know my dog will be poorly bred, and I will want to breed it?? You people are just rude!! You are adults, and acting like children. I know I am a child, but if I didn't know you were adults, I would figure you are all in my grade!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I you using the words you and your meaning in general. Or meaning me??? If you mean me, then that was very rude. How do you know my dog will be poorly bred, and I will want to breed it?? You people are just rude!! You are adults, and acting like children. I know I am a child, but if I didn't know you were adults, I would figure you are all in my grade!


Oh good grief, Noah. That was VERY obviously a GENERAL "you." You get VERY defensive very quickly. Calm down.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Oh good grief, Noah. That was VERY obviously a GENERAL "you." You get VERY defensive very quickly.


... I even asked if it was. Then said what I would say if it was to me! I didn't know which one it was!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I you using the words you and your meaning in general. Or meaning me??? If you mean me, then that was very rude. How do you know my dog will be poorly bred, and I will want to breed it?? You people are just rude!! You are adults, and acting like children. I know I am a child, but if I didn't know you were adults, I would figure you are all in my grade!


 
wow you need to chill. Seriously. I was speaking generally. and at this point, YES, your dog could EASILY be poorly bred. There's millions of them out there. Stop jumping to conclusions and trying to read between the lines. I rarely put a double meaning behind my words. I will flat out tell you when you are wrong or doing something stupid. I don't care if that makes me a snob or whatever term you choose to use because at least I'm not lying about it. Much easier to keep your story straight when it's the truth. Lies only complicate things. Just be glad I keep a lot of my opinions to myself. You wouldn't like what I have to say on some topics.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> ... I even asked if it was. Then said what I would say if it was to me! I didn't know which one it was!


 Yes, you asked. But rather than waiting to see the answer, you went ahead and flew into a comment about how childish/rude the adults here are.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> ... I even asked if it was. Then said what I would say if it was to me! I didn't know which one it was!


 
instead of getting defensive IN CASE its about you, why don't you wait and see if it really is. Jumping to conclusions can and will get you into serious trouble the older you get. People are less forgiving about it.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I you using the words you and your meaning in general. Or meaning me??? If you mean me, then that was very rude. How do you know my dog will be poorly bred, and I will want to breed it?? You people are just rude!! You are adults, and acting like children. I know I am a child, but if I didn't know you were adults, I would figure you are all in my grade!


Sorry kiddo, this is the adult world.... it's called humor. She was referring to all the ridiculous "I want to breed my GSD with washed out pigment, HD, fear aggression, and a bite history" threads.... we see it all too often here.

Can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen!


I know it is a metaphor, but I found it funny because I am an actual chef... I guess it isn't that funny...


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Happy, happy, happyyy. Wuuusa!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Happy, happy, happyyy. Wuuusa!


...?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Puppies are instant tension relief on this board.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Puppies are instant tension relief on this board.


Oh


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I know it is a metaphor, but I found it funny because I am an actual chef... I guess it isn't that funny...


 
yeah? where'd you go to school? What great chef did you study under to learn your mad cooking skills? Did you get to study in Italy like a lot of the greats?!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Everyone grab a toy and chill out.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Happy, happy, happyyy. Wuuusa!


 
sorry cute little buddy! Wuuusa ain't working tonight!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Worth a shot, right? 

I suppose I'll just sit back and watch for the most part now.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> yeah? where'd you go to school? What great chef did you study under to learn your mad cooking skills? Did you get to study in Italy like a lot of the greats?!


Wow... when I said I was a chef I just meant how I take lots of cooking classes, and it is just one of my favorite hobbies.. you are just a down right rude person!!! Seriously, you people are literal bullies.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I know it is a metaphor, but I found it funny because I am an actual chef... I guess it isn't that funny...


And an assistant dog trainer?

Man, at 13yrs old you sure have plenty of careers.....

The title "Chef" is not making mac and cheese in mom's kitchen! 

And yes, I do find that metaphor funny, I grew up with a real chef (my father) who was born and raised in Italy. His family owned a restaurant there and when they moved to NYC, they owned a restaurant right by the Twin Towers.... him and my mother ran the place with his parents until they were too elderly.... and they sold the place... moved here to FL. My dad used to say this to me all the time. So yeah, I do find it funny, and it's something that taught me some good lessons growing up.

Drop the smart alic attitude kid, many here have walked more steps on this earth than you have!

Btw... I'm a Maid, Chef, Nurse, Vet Tech, Race Car Driver, Teacher, Psychologist, and a professional worker and student... Hmmm.. I wonder why I'm not a millionaire yet?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Gosh you guys are mean... When I said I was a chef I didn't mean some master chef with mad cooking skills. I just said "actual chef" meaning I take cooking classes, help with the classes, cook tons at home. I really don't see why you had to be so rude and say that KZoppa. I did nothing wrong there yet you were rude.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

this is what I say to your Wuuusa!




haha cuz someone left the cage open and the mean person inside got out.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

TrickyShepherd said:


> And an assistant dog trainer?
> 
> Man, at 13yrs old you sure have plenty of careers.....
> 
> ...


WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!! You think I am lying????? I helped out with a local dog trainer for awhile, and take cooking classes, and cook a lot at home! How is that a tone of careers!! You guys are just mean people! You guys need some help!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!! You think I am lying????? I helped out with a local dog trainer for awhile, and take cooking classes, and cook a lot at home! How is that a tone of careers!! You guys are just mean people! You guys need some help!


Noah, this is the internet. At your age, you're in the generation who's been raised on it. AND you're from the US. You should have a thick skin and just shake stuff off. I understand what you were TRYING to say, but be careful with wording. It can provoke people who are in those professions or have family in them.
Tricky's point was that the title "chef" should only be used if you have been to culinary school and are, in fact, a professional. Which would be quite a feat at your age. Especially if you've assisted in dog training.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Gosh you guys are mean... When I said I was a chef I didn't mean some master chef with mad cooking skills. I just said "actual chef" meaning I take cooking classes, help with the classes, cook tons at home. I really don't see why you had to be so rude and say that KZoppa. I did nothing wrong there yet you were rude.


A chef is an occupation, so unless you are _employed_ as a chef, you aren't a chef. What you do is just called cooking.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow... when I said I was a chef I just meant how I take lots of cooking classes, and it is just one of my favorite hobbies.. you are just a down right rude person!!! Seriously, you people are literal bullies.


You earned it buddy! Every last bit of it.

You can't expect to shoot that out and not receive any back..... trying throwing a pile of dung in the air while laying on the ground..... see what happens. You can't call foul every time you start something and it doesn't go your way. 

Also, for the future... when you're talking to people, you really should refrain from using professional titles unless you're actually one. A few classes because you enjoy it, doesn't make you a chef. Just like giving shots to the horses, or bandaging up a wound doesn't make me a vet. Professional titles are backed by thousands of dollars of schooling and hard work.... I really doubt a real chef would appreciate you using their "title".


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow... when I said I was a chef I just meant how I take lots of cooking classes, and it is just one of my favorite hobbies.. you are just a down right rude person!!! Seriously, you people are literal bullies.


Your parents will pay for 'lots of cooking classes' but refuse to pay for you to see a counselor that you say you need?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Noah, this is the internet. At your age, you're in the generation who's been raised on it. AND you're from the US. You should have a thick skin and just shake stuff off. I understand what you were TRYING to say, but be careful with wording. It can provoke people who are in those professions or have family in them.
> Tricky's point was that the title "chef" should only be used if you have been to culinary school and are, in fact, a professional. Which would be quite a feat at your age. Especially since you've assisted in dog training.


Fine... I am a home cook better!??!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Fine... I am a home cook better!??!


A cook is an occupation as well. How about a simple, "I like to cook".


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Fine... I am a home cook better!??!


No.. you enjoy cooking. That's it. There's no title. It's a hobby.... people like horseback riding, drawing, taking pictures... That does not make them an Equestrian, an Artist, or a Photographer. There's no title there. It's just an interest... a hobby.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My vote is that we all drop it  Noah is young and has a lot to learn. But losing our tempers like this is not going to help much.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow... when I said I was a chef I just meant how I take lots of cooking classes, and it is just one of my favorite hobbies.. you are just a down right rude person!!! Seriously, you people are literal bullies.


 
Taking cooking classes and calling yourself a chef don't coincide. Actually BEING a chef that studied to do nothing else with their life is being a chef. You are merely a cook. A chef is an artist with FAR more knowledge in food than you could hope to have out of a cooking class or watching some videos. 




TrickyShepherd said:


> And an assistant dog trainer?
> 
> Man, at 13yrs old you sure have plenty of careers.....
> 
> ...


 
They still haven't sent your paycheck either? You'd think for all the work we do, they'd have figured out a way to get all those zeros onto our paychecks by now. 




GSDLover2000 said:


> Gosh you guys are mean... When I said I was a chef I didn't mean some master chef with mad cooking skills. I just said "actual chef" meaning I take cooking classes, help with the classes, cook tons at home. I really don't see why you had to be so rude and say that KZoppa. I did nothing wrong there yet you were rude.


 
I've noticed you spend a lot of time using the word 'rude'. I can be rude. But I was raised better than that. If anyone is rude here, I know who I'd be pointing my finger at. I was, however, raised to use my intelligence and take advice given to me that I asked for whether I agree with it or not, especially when several people gave me the same feedback over and over again. Go ahead, jump to conclusions here. You'd be right this time. 

Also, I have a mean sarcastic streak. Though this is where I call it a night. I have responsibilities to take care of in the morning.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> They still haven't sent your paycheck either? You'd think for all the work we do, they'd have figured out a way to get all those zeros onto our paychecks by now.


Nah, they just keep telling me no can do..... I'm really thinking an early 'midlife crisis' may change their minds! 

Professional relaxer sounds pretty darn awesome right now!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MiaMoo said:


> Your parents will pay for 'lots of cooking classes' but refuse to pay for you to see a counselor that you say you need?


 
I find this odd as well.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Nah, they just keep telling me no can do..... I'm really thinking an early 'midlife crisis' may change their minds!
> 
> Professional relaxer sounds pretty darn awesome right now!


 
how early is too early though? Mid 20s too early? 

Going on vacations as a profession would be cool by me! pay me to vacation? count me in!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> how early is too early though? Mid 20s too early?
> 
> *Going on vacations as a profession would be cool by me! pay me to vacation? count me in*!


 Oh, oh, oh! Pick me! We'll get hired on by Travel channel and do a show like that old one they had... I forget the name, but they sent a woman to different 5-star hotels around the world. Paid for EVERYTHING she did there, and in turn she pretty much just advertised the hotels by telling about the rooms, quality, food, things to do, etc.
My kinda job


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Oh, oh, oh! Pick me! We'll get hired on by Travel channel and do a show like that old one they had... I forget the name, but they sent a woman to different 5-star hotels around the world. Paid for EVERYTHING she did there, and in turn she pretty much just advertised the hotels by telling about the rooms, quality, food, things to do, etc.
> My kinda job


 
join us!!!! We have cookies! but yeah I remember the show. They toured the Broadmoor in Colorado Springs. I've walked through there a couple times but never stayed. I LOVE driving through at Christmas when they decorate. So many lights and its sooooo pretty. Okay, I miss home all over again. 

I'm all for being paid to vacation. Have a camera crew follow me around a couple hours a day for a week at a location and then the rest of the time is mine to do what I want? shoot yeah!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> how early is too early though? Mid 20s too early?
> 
> Going on vacations as a profession would be cool by me! pay me to vacation? count me in!


Nah, according to my calculator.... that's right on time! 

Now THAT is a good one... sign me up! Professional Vacationer!! Geez, why didn't they advertise that in high school.....


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

My sisters are watching the VMA's... is anyone else watching...? If so did you see Miley Cyrus? It was disgusting.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> My sisters are watching the VMA's... is anyone else watching...? If so did you see Miley Cyrus? It was disgusting.


I found it interesting that every topic you posts in manages to go _greatly_ off topic, but now I see one reason why.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> I found it interesting that every topic you posts in manages to go _greatly_ off topic, but now I see one reason why.


Uhm.. you guys are talking about being a paid vacationer... and I am off topic?? And what would that reason be?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Nah, according to my calculator.... that's right on time!
> 
> Now THAT is a good one... sign me up! Professional Vacationer!! Geez, why didn't they advertise that in high school.....


 
Perfect! I'll schedule it for sometime this week. Cant make a specific time you know. Could happen at any minute!

right?! Where was that option when the career counselors started hounding us?!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Uhm.. you guys are talking about being a paid vacationer... and I am off topic?? And what would that reason be?


 
Do you really have that much trouble following along?


----------



## GoldenGloves (Jul 7, 2013)

Ruger says... There be trolls around...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

GoldenGloves said:


> View attachment 104729
> 
> 
> Ruger says... There be trolls around...
> ...


Sadly not. Just a young kid.
Ruger looks comfy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL Love that picture of Ruger. Too funny!!!!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> LOL Love that picture of Ruger. Too funny!!!!


Little hoodlum. 
The dog parents warn their dogs not to hang around.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

GoldenGloves said:


> View attachment 104729
> 
> 
> Ruger says... There be trolls around...
> ...


I almost spit my water all over my laptop! LOL! That picture is too funny.... 

Oh goodness, this lack of sleep is getting to me now... 



KZoppa said:


> Perfect! I'll schedule it for sometime this week. Cant make a specific time you know. Could happen at any minute!
> 
> right?! Where was that option when the career counselors started hounding us?!


Sounds good to me!! Just make sure the first one is scheduled for a long time!!! I need a good refresher course! I promise, after that, I'll be in good working order....


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> Sadly not. Just a young kid.
> Ruger looks comfy.


Assuming that's me!  Thanks so much


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MiaMoo said:


> Little hoodlum.
> The dog parents warn their dogs not to hang around.


 
Right?! Must warn Dax to not hang around with him! 



Dax says it sounds like great fun. Uh oh. :wild:




TrickyShepherd said:


> I almost spit my water all over my laptop! LOL! That picture is too funny....
> 
> Oh goodness, this lack of sleep is getting to me now...
> 
> ...


 
I should be going to bed myself. Have to get the rugrat up at 6:30 for school. That's in a little over 3 hours lol.

I'm think a minimum of a year.... minimum.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This whole thread as it has gotten out of hand. Everyone stop now.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I should be going to bed myself. Have to get the rugrat up at 6:30 for school. That's in a little over 3 hours lol.
> 
> I'm think a minimum of a year.... minimum.


I think we can come to an agreement somewhere within that.... 

And no kidding... I have to be up early for the darn floor inspector to come see what a horrible job his contractor did.... and that his company will be eating the bill for the damage. Physically awake just isn't enough.... brain has to be workin' too!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Good night to everyone. I have a story to post tomorrow with loose dogs, busy streets, quick thinking and a happy ending--except for my foot.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> yeah? where'd you go to school? What great chef did you study under to learn your mad cooking skills? Did you get to study in Italy like a lot of the greats?!


Maybe its just me but as an adult maybe it is time to take the higher ground here......

Jocoyn is right ......this thread is awful ......


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Alright, but really guys. I am sure this person did not know we were all sleeping, or anything like that. I am sure it can get annoying if you get no responses for awhile. The OP did not react the way she/he should have, but we should cut him/her some slack. She just joined, and we should be showing her nothing but kindness.


You know .....probably one of the most mature posts in the whole thread.
Can't believe how personal people took it. The op is actually doing a great thing with this dog but giving the benefit of the doubt is obviously too much for some.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm just gonna bop in here real quick.... 

It can be a little disheartening when you have a thread posted about something with serious issues with your dog and you can see that a bunch of people have looked at it, but sometimes lurkers look at it (both registered users and non-registered). 
I know I do that a lot (look and don't post). 

Unless I have advice that can truly help the OP, I don't post. I would rather not post anything than post advice that may possibly make the situation worse if the OP decides to use it. I prefer to leave that stuff up to the experts, but I still read the thread because I'm interested.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe everyone on here just needs the cone of shame to calm down! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How about a cone of shame with pink plaid diapers? LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and with that I am closing this thread, it's run it's course and is just taking up space.

Ozzy your a cutie so you will be the last post on this one


----------

